# Microsoft Outlook has stopped working.



## Gadgetman

A week ago I installed Microsoft Office Small Business 2007 upgrade on top of Windows 2000, with no problems at all until now.

When I now open up Outlook 2007 after about 30 seconds I get an error message:-
Microsoft Office Outlook has stopped working, windows is collecting more information about this problem.

I then asked if I want to send more information about the problem to Microsoft.

The next message:- A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

Outlook closes and goes back to desktop.

I have looked on the Microsoft Office for updates or patches but there is nothing.

I am very concerned I cannot open this program as I have hundreds of contacts, email accounts and valuable data there.

If I uninstalled Office 2007 and re-install it again, will all my data still be on the computer, or will I loose everything? 

Help please


----------



## Gadgetman

Is there a way where I can copy the Outlook data from the PC and transfer it to my laptop, which has another version of Microsoft Office?


----------



## Farmgirl22

Ok, I have Office 2003, so I don't know for sure if yours will be exactly the same. However, if you can open it enough to follow these instructions, you should be able to put the info on the other computer.

Open Outlook, select FILE-->Import and Export.
This gives you the Import/Export Wizard. Choose Export to a file and click on Next.
Choose "comma separated values (windows)" and click next again.
On the list, choose "contacts" then click next again. Choose a name to save it as, and save it on a jump drive or the desktop or somewhere so you can move it around.

If you can't open it and keep it open at all, try downloading Thuderbird from the mozilla website, located HERE. It will ask about trasnporting your contacts and stuff from Outlook, see if that will work.

Hope that helps!!
Good luck!!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Yes, if you reinstall it while it's having problems you probably will lose everything. I don't know that for a fact, but it's probably not worth the risk.

Please let me know how the info I provided works out for you...I'm anxious to see if I really can help on some things once in a while.


----------



## Gadgetman

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

I just spent all day reformating my drive, installed Windows Xp then the Vista upgrade.

Reinstalled Office Small Business 2007 only to find that Outlook still has the same problem of stopping after 30 seconds, the main window fades and the same error windows pop up. The only way out is to exit the program to the desktop.

All the other Office programs work fine with no problem at all.


----------



## Gadgetman

I recieved the solution from Microsoft, this may work for folks with the same problem:

This problem was caused by Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 running with Voxware Audio Codec.

Solution

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


To temporarily work around this problem, try the following steps:

WARNING: These steps require using the Windows Registry Editor. The Windows Registry Editor is intended for advanced users. Serious problems can result if the Windows Registry Editor is used incorrectly, including needing to reinstall Windows. As a result, Microsoft cannot guarantee that any problems that might occur from misuse can be fixed. These steps will disable Voxware Audio Codec. In rare cases, this may cause older programs that rely on this software to no longer function.

Double-click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
Double-click SOFTWARE. 
Double-click Microsoft. 
Double-click Windows NT. 
Double-click CurrentVersion. 
Double-click the Drivers32 folder. 
Right-click the msacm.voxacm16 file, and then click Rename. Change the file name to no.msacm.voxacm16. 
If these steps do not resolve the issue, please continue to submit crash reports, and we will continue to investigate the problem.


----------



## detofsky

Hi there. I had a similar problem with Outlook 2002 on a new Vista system I built. It would just quit working at application startup. It seems that I've fixed the problem by disabling hardware DEP protection on all applications and just restricting it to Vista critical files:

1. Open up "System" from the control panel.

2. Click Advanced System Settings. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

3. Under Performance, click Settings.

4. Click the Data Execution Prevention tab, and then click Turn on DEP for essential Windows programs and services only.

Let me know if you have any questions!

-Abram


----------



## Gadgetman

I recieved the solution from Microsoft, this may work for folks with the same problem:

This problem was caused by Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 running with Voxware Audio Codec.

Solution

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


To temporarily work around this problem, try the following steps:

WARNING: These steps require using the Windows Registry Editor. The Windows Registry Editor is intended for advanced users. Serious problems can result if the Windows Registry Editor is used incorrectly, including needing to reinstall Windows. As a result, Microsoft cannot guarantee that any problems that might occur from misuse can be fixed. These steps will disable Voxware Audio Codec. In rare cases, this may cause older programs that rely on this software to no longer function.

Double-click HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
Double-click SOFTWARE.
Double-click Microsoft.
Double-click Windows NT.
Double-click CurrentVersion.
Double-click the Drivers32 folder.
Right-click the msacm.voxacm16 file, and then click Rename. Change the file name to no.msacm.voxacm16.
If these steps do not resolve the issue, please continue to submit crash reports, and we will continue to investigate the problem.


----------



## Ripplemaker

My system doesn't have the registry entry indicated, and the DEP entry is already turned on. Outlook continues to crash incessantly. Sometimes it will let me read a couple of messages, while other times it crashes several times before it even gets fully open. 

Anyone have any other suggestions?

Ripplemaker


----------



## Joe2355

Me Too!


----------



## notsonewguy

My version of Outlook 2000 quit working as well. Microsoft says to upgrade to a newer version. I chose to install Eudora instead. Even though Outlook would not initialize, I was able to import all of my contacts, email, and other settings using Eudora's import function. Then I was able to export the settings, email and address book to my external drive.


----------



## Shockerprof

I installed Office 2007 on Vista, including Outlook, without incident. Outlook worked fine for about four weeks, then boom! I had the same problem as noted above. I tried most, if not all of the suggestions above. No success. Out of desperation, I tried something weird. I went into Tools, Account Settings, and Removed all of my email accounts. I then added them back one at a time, testing them individually as I went. Inexplicably, this fixed my problem. Outlook works fine now.


----------



## frankielucy

Hi There - same problem here. I tried the Windows Registry Editor solution, but there is no msacm.voxacm16 file in the Drivers 32 folder...any suggestions?


----------

